# [OT] Clay, you are *so dead*...



## randomling (Feb 4, 2003)

I have all your secrets now, "00 Potter"...


----------



## Maldur (Feb 4, 2003)

This asks for explanations!!

other wise Ill just have to bombard Tallarn with questions till he gives in!!


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2003)

Maybe it's a false _claym_...


----------



## randomling (Feb 4, 2003)

It has to do with pictures and a deal made with the Devil -- sorry; a certain Ohio-based ooze.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 4, 2003)

There was no deal, it's not like I paid him money.  He was in a unique situation.  So, I contacted him and requested a favor.  He was very happy to help me and with luck the project will continue.   

00 Potter is very good at his work.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 4, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *I have all your secrets now, "00 Potter"...  *



Good job; you were quicker than just about anyone else, AFAIK. 

Heh. _Just about..._


----------



## BiggusGeekus@Work (Feb 4, 2003)

So, I guess now his name is mud?


----------



## randomling (Feb 4, 2003)

BiggusGeekus@Work said:
			
		

> *So, I guess now his name is mud? *




Owwww!

10 points of pun damage....


----------



## randomling (Feb 7, 2003)

OK, Clay needs to see this, so... bump!

Sorry...


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 7, 2003)

Shouldn't this be at the top of General?


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 8, 2003)

Would you care to share, randomling?  And when is clay returning from Jolly Ol' anyway?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 8, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Would you care to share, randomling?  And when is clay returning from Jolly Ol' anyway? *



You should check out randomling's house. The answers you seek lie there...
http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/


----------



## alsih2o (Feb 8, 2003)

i have four things to say about this-
1. mwu
2. ha
3. ha
4. ha


----------



## Crothian (Feb 8, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i have four things to say about this-
> 1. mwu
> 2. ha
> 3. ha
> ...




Continue the mission if you can


----------



## randomling (Feb 8, 2003)

Excuse me. I would like to know exactly how this mission is to be continued.

Thank you.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 9, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Excuse me. I would like to know exactly how this mission is to be continued.
> 
> Thank you. *




I'm not sure you would like the answer to that, Wombat Girl...


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 10, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure you would like the answer to that, Wombat Girl...  *



Does this mean that you are in on the plan?


----------



## randomling (Feb 10, 2003)

Can we please remove this veil of secrecy?! I would like to know what has been planned.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 10, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Can we please remove this veil of secrecy?! I would like to know what has been planned. *




I have no idea, but I like being a teaser


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 10, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Can we please remove this veil of secrecy?! I would like to know what has been planned. *



So would I. Secret plans make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 10, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Can we please remove this veil of secrecy?! I would like to know what has been planned. *




You figured it out.  This wasn't some night mission to steal dice, it was get a picture of our friends in England.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 10, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You figured it out.  This wasn't some night mission to steal dice, it was get a picture of our friends in England.   *



Or you could be saying this to throw everybody off.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 10, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> Or you could be saying this to throw everybody off. *




Right, because it really is a night mission to steal Tallarn's dice......


----------



## Horacio (Feb 11, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> So would I. Secret plans make me uncomfortable. *




Too tight underwear make me unconfortable, secrets plans not


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 11, 2003)

I think we can return to the Hivemind now.  Thanks.


----------

